# Green Butterfly Multi Halfmoon Spawn Log!



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

So I couldn't take it any longer, I had the extreme urge to set up a new spawn!! Im excited about this spawn! Really hope it works out! The male was bred by Karen MacAuley (aka MartinsMommy) and the female was bred by xmanbettas on aquabid! 

The tank









The pair

































































The male checking out the cup!!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

I would kill to get my hands on a male like that....


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

The male has a nice nest! I will be releasing the female later! I will keep everyone updated!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice pair. I saw your post on BettaBreeders forum. Karen has some awsome fish. I have known her for quite a while now and all my breeding stock is from her. Good luck with the spawn.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Male has a nice nest, female has been released, she is all barred up, and now we wait!!


----------

